# Shop at last



## rich.h (5 Mar 2021)

I posted back in 2014 on a small workshop I was getting by with at the current house at that time, Having since moved twice and gone through two other shops, each larger and better organised. I've finally got something I can work in happily and comfortably, and most of all I have the space to put in decent machinery to make life that much nicer.

The original thread was here

Small Shops

The new/current shop is this, don't mind the tv box, it's lying there as I keep using it for a current table project.


----------



## Cabinetman (5 Mar 2021)

What a wonderful area Rich, is it in an old barn? I think even I would be hard pressed to insulate your workshop. 
Just say that I think even in Northern Ireland a shop is where you go to buy sweeties. American YouTube’s Grrrrrrr


----------



## rich.h (6 Mar 2021)

Yes it's a barn, insulation isn't much of an issue really as you just wear a hat


----------

